# sure is slow here



## Galapoheros (Nov 14, 2012)

Am I going to have to post Scolopendra galapagoensis plings here to liven it up?


----------



## web eviction (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 14, 2012)

No teasing


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha, it was just a question, ..I don't have any plings ...........or DO I?  It's a possibility, I can't see through the glass anymore so I don't know if they developed into pedelings.


----------



## beetleman (Nov 14, 2012)

ooooooh, the suspence


----------



## KingBaboon85 (Nov 14, 2012)

I want to post pics i received intersting species of centipedes from Africa but my only source for loggin is my phone and I dont know how to post from my phone

I have one in particular  a small green one maybe 2 and half inches and is now wraped with a clutch of eggs. And I wish some one could indentifie it


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 14, 2012)

KingBaboon85 said:


> I want to post pics i received intersting species of centipedes from Africa but my only source for loggin is my phone and I dont know how to post from my phone
> 
> I have one in particular  a small green one maybe 2 and half inches and is now wraped with a clutch of eggs. And I wish some one could indentifie it


For the small, green one see if it isn't Rhysida longipes.  

Unfortunately, I'm the least phone savvy of the mods...try posting that question in the Troubleshooting/Suggestions subforum...I'm still living in the '00s with my Tracphone lol.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 14, 2012)

I was trying to stir it up a bit here, man it is slow but seriously, there could be some pedelings in there.  Hey Kingbaboon I upload to Photobucket, can you do that with your phone?, can you copy and paste stuff with phones?, I don't even know because I don't have a cell phone, curious about that pede.


----------



## web eviction (Nov 14, 2012)

+1 use photo bucket it's how I post all my pictures from my iPhone, just download the app then upload the pics to photo bucket then copy and paste the img code...

---------- Post added 11-14-2012 at 07:35 PM ----------

And ya I agree it needs stirred up a bit in here


----------



## KingBaboon85 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey thanks I'm gonna give it a try with photobucket


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like they changed it up a little at Photobucket, fixing things when they aren't broken.  Once you have your pic uploaded to Photobucket, put the cursor over the pinwheel in the upper right-hand corner of the image and go to "get media links"  It's the IMG code you want, just click on it and it's copied, paste it in your post but note the pic will only show up after you submit your thread/post.  Anywhooooo, back on to proper business, they are only eggs so there's still more waiting.  btw I think the babies are really small with galapagoensis, going by the size of their eggs.  I was going to wait because you never know if they will get eaten up but thought this place could use a little action.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lizmotobike (Nov 15, 2012)

what a great picture! thanks


----------



## web eviction (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes thanks for sharing! Now let's hope those eggs stay between her legs and out of her belly!


----------



## VictorHernandez (Nov 15, 2012)

for the phone thing, you can try to upload photos directly from your phone to the site, or you can send then to your email and somehow get to a computer, save the pictures, and then upload them to the site.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 15, 2012)

I wouldn't want you guys to get bored so here's a quick and dirty video of my attempt at a Strigamia colony:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 15, 2012)

ummmmm, I think that belongs in the extra-terrestrial section.  OK cool, I finally got the vid to work over here, going to watch now, looks pretty weird, that's a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Nov 15, 2012)

Good stuff John! Those guys are so cool haha I really should have kept a couple lol I'll have to go catch a couple tomorrow


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 15, 2012)

There is a 4 to 5 inch geo in the central tx area, a worm with legs but it has no color like most others around here.  I've only seen one of these larger ones.  I left it in a container for a day, that's all it took to dry up ...also like an earthworm, I was really disappointed because it's size was interesting to me.  I wanted to see how it survived, learned real fast that they need moisture lol.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 15, 2012)

Great pic of the galapagoensis!!!


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll take a pic of the other one, give people some ideas maybe.  Or maybe most don't care to mess with it and just like watching what I'm doing over here and saying, "man that guy is a little crazy, ..but I want to see what's going on over there." lol. I'll add some pics in a little while.


----------



## web eviction (Nov 16, 2012)

I always look forward to your pics man! I so need more pedes !! The two I have just ain't cuttin it lol


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 16, 2012)

I was going to edit the previous post but to make it new after web's post, I'll just post again.  I saw the envelope with the plastic peel protecting the adhesive and realized it might be a good light blocker.  So I used the adhesive side to stick on to the glass, along with tape to help make it flush so that it would keep more light away from the centipede.  The tape can be peeled back, lift the envelop to take a peek, why not just use cardboard though.  If the light isn't blocked, the pede will place dirt over the "window", these are extremely light sensitive ime.  This female has a low profile chamber atm, that usually means a dormant period or a molt, or a dormant period followed by a molt.  Egg laying chambers have much more height, and are generally oval.  So at the moment, I don't think this one has prepared an egg laying chamber.


----------



## web eviction (Nov 16, 2012)

A friend of mine in Hawaii sent me a pic this morning of a pede she found crawling on her in bed a couple days ago she said she finds atleast 4 a week in her house lol


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 16, 2012)

You might enjoy contacting Chyguy, he has a friend in Hawaii with similar stories, looks awesome over there!, dang comfort zone slavery.  I need to break these chains lol.


----------



## web eviction (Nov 16, 2012)

Ya she keeps telling me she will fly me over there, though I think I would be heart broken when I had to release everything I collected to come home... But my kiddos keep me here lol so I think I'm bound to my chains for a long while


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 16, 2012)

Yip, that's something I have thought about too, I'm not going anywhere, unless I leave on a tiny boat with everything hidden in the hull somewhere, attacked by modern day pirates.  Florida sounds pretty good though.  I like the land in California but, the politics there seem too cRaZy for me, and sounds like it's getting worse.  $100,000 fine for, what was it, watering your yard when you're not supposed to?, or was it your car, ...or not picking up dog poop?, crazy stuff on the radio that I never looked into.  Makes me want to grow galapagoensis babies up and throw them at the politicians at the rallies haha.

Yeah here's something about that Cali regs, but note this is from Alex Jones, best to find the true origin, Alex exaggerates like crazy about things.  http://theintelhub.com/2012/11/13/san-diego-residents-face-6-years-in-prison-for-washing-their-car/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Nov 16, 2012)

Oi ya I like Cali but not enough to live there, it wil be cold boring Oregon for many years to come I'm afraid...
Though Florida does look nice! I have family in Arizona I really should go visit I guess lol 
Haha I'm all for throwing pedes at them, lol I couldn't even imagine seeing pedes flying through the air! Could definetly get ppl on the run...


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 16, 2012)

web eviction said:


> I always look forward to your pics man! I so need more pedes !! The two I have just ain't cuttin it lol


I still need to call you about making some more with the lady that you do have.  Sorry:8o

Since you have better access to Strigamia, it would be neat to see how the communal experiment goes in two different settings...hmmm?

As far as the HI laws...last time I checked with HI Dept. of Ag. it was OK to capture non-native centipedes and remove them from the islands...worth a double check since it's been a couple of years.  Good looking supspinipes & (Par)otostigmus to be had!


----------



## web eviction (Nov 16, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> I still need to call you about making some more with the lady that you do have.  Sorry:8o
> 
> Since you have better access to Strigamia, it would be neat to see how the communal experiment goes in two different settings...hmmm?
> 
> As far as the HI laws...last time I checked with HI Dept. of Ag. it was OK to capture non-native centipedes and remove them from the islands...worth a double check since it's been a couple of years.  Good looking supspinipes & (Par)otostigmus to be had!


No worrys man haha whenever you find time is good. 

I looked around a bit today for strigamia but no luck  I'll have to check my other spot...

Haha I totally tried to get her to throw some in her carry on but not such luck, all I got was a crappy pic of a pretty blue pede...


----------



## jen650s (Nov 18, 2012)

KingBaboon85 said:


> I want to post pics i received intersting species of centipedes from Africa but my only source for loggin is my phone and I dont know how to post from my phone
> 
> I have one in particular  a small green one maybe 2 and half inches and is now wraped with a clutch of eggs. And I wish some one could indentifie it


Get the Tapatalk app, you can post pics directly from your phone directly in the app.  You don't need a 3rd party website or yet another account that you won't remember the password for in 6 months.


----------



## RobynTRR (Nov 23, 2012)

That's an AMAZING pic!


----------

